# Florida Snook Trip



## Brawler12 (Jul 20, 2006)

Snook bite was slow. We only managed to catch 5 total but the specks were on fire and we totaled about 80 for two days with most being 20”-25”. We kept 7 to eat and released the rest.


----------



## Eltruchador (Apr 8, 2005)

Very nice!!


----------



## JohnD. (Feb 18, 2012)

Nice fish , what area ?


----------



## RedFlounderBass (May 10, 2015)

Great job


----------



## hjm (May 8, 2016)

Very cool! I fished in the Keys several years ago, there is just something that is special about Florida.


----------

